# Connecting Fan Controllers on a XPredator X3 case



## Pudd (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,

I recently got a XPredator X3 ( Aerocool Xpredator X3 Devil Red Edition ) case from Aerocool and set everything up, working without a problem. The only thing that doesn't work though are the fan controllers at the front of the case - I have hooked them up the way I understood it from the manual, but if I twist the buttons, the speed of the fans does not change. So I assume that I have hooked it up incorrectly, but am not sure how so, and what to do.

Can anyone help me with that, please? Also the first time I've ever hooked up fan controllers, so I don't really have much experience with that.

Thank you! :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What fans are connected to the controllers, were the fans included with the case and what type of connectors do the fans have?


----------

